# OMG! I guess this is why I RIDE, not drive! Scarey!



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I just watched this video on youtube...just a random video search...it is scarey...:shock:


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh man! The horse down at the end made me cry because it wasn't even his fault. And I literally never cry 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I've worked with race horses (including harness horses), and shown both riding and driving. I have seen waaaaaaay more riding accidents than driving accidents. I've seen countless people fall off over fences, during games, and on the flat.

That particular scenario is rare. Still scary though!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I would put money on the harness not being properly done up and attached correctly to the shafts. I doubt that horse would have bucked if everything had been right. _

_The people trying to catch the horses were wrong to try and do that....much better for the horse to run around (on the rail in this case) until it slows down. But no...they had to try and catch it instead of pushing it to the outside, letting it possibly injure other people and horses. _

_We had a mare get loose at the track and she crashed the race bike into the light posts, and went several laps around a half mile track before she got caught. The insides of her back legs were pretty raw as even though the bike broke, the shafts ended up between her legs for a bit. I love the quick hitch harness, but if this had still been the old style wrap and strap down, the shaft would have just fallen out, instead of being fixed hard into the harness._

_I also had a Morgan mare who was supposedly retired from pleasure driving because at a show she got caught in a snow fence and ended up dragging it along._


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

There's a story to this video somewhere, it might be in the description. It says what spooked the first horse and tells about his owner and stuff. I can't remember what it was though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Its animal planet: untamed and uncut, country pleasure ride gone wrong or something along those lines. Someone commented on the video with it. I agree they handled the situation pretty badly and the screaming croud made me mad but it's still scary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Cali said:


> There's a story to this video somewhere, it might be in the description. It says what spooked the first horse and tells about his owner and stuff. I can't remember what it was though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I found the Animal Planet video after I watched this one...maybe I should post that one here as well.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

And I think the main reason why I would be leary of driving a horse is because IF the horse does ever totally freak out, there is absolutely no way to reverse the flight instinct, because the cart just scares him more...and then if he does get loose like that, other people, and horses get hurt, because the carts add so much more complication to the matter. Atleast on the back of a horse, you can manuveur and get out of the way of the said horse, or someone could ride along side, and capture loose horse, without getting hurt, like with the carted horse. 

I have driven horses before, and it is fun, just wouldn't want something like that to ever happen! Actually several years ago, something like that DID happen with one of my mom's horses...he got freaked out for some reason, dumped her, and proceded to head toward the road...the cart came undone, so he was just dragging his harness gear, but he was still freaked out...I had been leading my mare, and I let her go (she actually just followed me) and shooed the other horse out of the road and back into our yard, and just let him go up the driveway, where he stopped by our garage. Mom's hip was messed up over that one, and she never drove him again, because he wigged out everytime you tried to hook him up to the cart; I wasn't home enough to retrain him for her...she just didn't know how to get through his fear.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

honestly, the people that were "trying" to stop him were not really trying at all. They'd act like they wanted to then step off to the side when he came galloping. 

I've stopped a galloping horse before. Grab the reins and pull.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That video made the rounds of all the horse BBs several years ago.

As far as convincing me not to drive, it worked just as well as the ones showing horrific riding accidents did on convincing me not to ride. I'm getting a driving pony in the spring, and learning to drive. 

Crap happens. Horses are large, unpredictable, prey animals. If you think some of the activities for which they're used aren't something you want to do, then don't do them.

'Acceptable risk' is different for everyone.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> That video made the rounds of all the horse BBs several years ago.
> 
> As far as convincing me not to drive, it worked just as well as the ones showing horrific riding accidents did on convincing me not to ride. I'm getting a driving pony in the spring, and learning to drive.
> 
> ...


What SR said. I already started my driving lessons. Way too fun. Not letting one video scare me out of it.

If I was going to let this video scare me, I would not have been jumping all these years either. Christopher Reeves accident was pretty well broadcast, that is enough to scare someone off too.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww man, that is scary. I don't understand why they were chasing the horse though, don't they know you shouldn't chase a frightened horse...it just makes it worse.

This video reminds me; one time I was at a show, and there were people waiting at the in gate, including me, and a harness horse got loose and took off with the cart still attached. It came flying through all the horses at the in gate, took a sharp turn, the cart flipped on its side. The horse slipped and fell on the cement, and hurt its leg and had to be put down. It was really scary.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I've seen this before.. so sad! That horse breathing so hard at the end while laying down is sad.. as well as the horse limping.

Crazy arabs


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

That's really sad. I just sat here thinking 'can this get worse?' and then watching it get worse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eliz said:


> Crazy arabs


Don't you think that comment was rather unnecessary? I've had Arabians for 33 years and adore them. 

For all of you worrying about the horses, none of them were injured. All of them went on to show again the next weekend.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> ...For all of you worrying about the horses, none of them were injured. All of them went on to show again the next weekend.



How do you know they showed again the following weekend?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have watched this on TV and online a handful of times. The people who are standing infront of the horses to try and stop them weren't the brightest when it came to that. Driving is something I have had no interest in so I think I'm good  haha


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

everyone has their opinions on horse breeds so I think that people should just speak their opinion without getting offended about the breed that they adore. 
Personally I have met some nice arabs and some crack head arabs. You either love them or you don't. I like a select few but I don't think i would have one but I won't say never.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ErikaLynn said:


> How do you know they showed again the following weekend?


Because I know quite a few people on the Arabian show circuit. I may not show anymore, but I've stayed friends with people who do.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

All I can say is kudo's to the announcer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm actually amazed by that horse, which stands there in middle till the end of the craziness with the cart attached and seems to be still very quiet. And that handicapped rider was not hurt being in middle of it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I remember when this first surfaced in the Arabian world. A statement was made by the owners of the horse that started the fiasco - he was a seasoned champion in the ring, and I do believe to this day they have NO idea what made him react like that. I've heard dozens of theories, but last I heard nobody knew for sure. I had heard they weren't showing him after this though, not sure if that changed from immediately following the incident or not.

As crazy as the video is, it's certainly not an example of why not to drive. For all the crashing and banging, nobody was seriously hurt, horse or human. I've seen a LOT hairier driving vids to turn someone off driving!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This video's been posted to death, but still makes my jaw drop every time.

Kudos to the announcer who told everyone to stay on the inside and let the horses tire themselves out.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well...I guess, maybe it wouldn't turn me off to driving all together, since I have driven on many occasions, but perhaps I wouldn't ever get into competitive driving, because when you think about the small space, and if a horse were to ever spook like that...the rest of the drivers have nowhere to go; I realize it could have been MUCH worse, but still...I don't think my nerves could handle it, hahaha!


----------

